# What do you believe is the best form of marketing for your tshirt shop



## mmm14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Online, radio, tv, etc what do you believe is the best form for marketing a tshirt shop.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

"Word or mouth", recommendations from satisfied customers are the best!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

word of mouth, web & the yellow pages. I have found that all other forms of advertising doesn't return what it should if any. Pretty much advertising needs to be in the face of the audience on a repeated basis in order to work properly. If you only place an add here and there your likelihood of getting lots of hits is very thin. Unless the person looking at the add or hearing it is looking for shirts at that time they will most likely forget about the add when they are looking for shirts.

We have a larger size add in the yellow pages and get many calls. Our website gets on around 5-20 quote requests on average per week. I have pushed my site as much as possible over the many years on free sites, etc. It has helped quite a bit. I also use FLUID in everything I do online as people over the years have become to associate FLUID with my business and art.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

We do...

Word of Mouth...FREE
Webpage..Minimal
MySpace...FREE
Local Movie Theater Ads on Screen...Minimal..no one goes to the movies late.

Our Webpage, up and coming Online Store, and Myspace page all look very similar, almost seemless.


----------



## bailey (Jun 11, 2007)

It depends on your purpose. In the advertising world it is usually accepted that ads on newspapers are more likely for sales while tv and radio is for recognition and image. ( at least in this part of the world)
If we are talking about online t-shirt shop, it s for sure that online marketing is the most important way to increase your sales.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

I think it depends on where you are. Big cities/towns, TV and other media may be more beneficial.

I am in a small rural town, so word of mouth and the local sports team are the best method for me.

Radio is ok, but hard to reach all the listeners and not everyone has an internet connection (altough we do have a web site). 

The other we do is a weekely ad in the papers along with a weekly classified ad. Surprising how many more people see that one then our other ad.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Where can you get the most exposure for your $? 

Google: Guerilla Marketing (that is the correct spelling althought some people spell it: Gurilla Marketing), for some ideas. There's no sense in wasting money. Good Luck.


----------



## sohail (Mar 21, 2007)

Fluid said:


> I also use FLUID in everything I do online as people over the years have become to associate FLUID with my business and art.


could you brief on this FLUID. i kinda didnt understand it.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

sohail said:


> could you brief on this FLUID. i kinda didnt understand it.


He is "Fluid". It's fun and easy to remember so he puts it on all of his forms of advertising.


----------



## thematernitybarn (Sep 6, 2007)

I have just started up a business also trying to move into the maternity shirt slogan market and theproduct i have is unique in the fact that nobody is doing what i am, however i'm struggling ive decided im hitting my space in the next couple of weeks my web page is done i'm on ebay (no luck so far) and i've been lucky enough to be able to hit my market direct and that's by advertising in hospitals. I believe you've got to have the cheek to get on with it and promote directly at your market.


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

I learned something from a propane company I used to work for 6 years. Every week they ran an ad in the classifieds under the wanted section looking for used propane tanks to buy. They maybe got 1-5 calls a year with people wanting to sell tanks.

But, for less than $5 a week their ad was always in the paper and I had several people tell me that had just moved in the country that they seen that ad in the paper, seen it was from a propane company, and called the company up to see about propane delivery.

Which ever avenue you take, be consistent. Recognition only comes with people always seeing your name out there with what you do. Over time they will need something printed and will remember your name and number.

Hope this helps....


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

knifemaker3 said:


> I learned something from a propane company I used to work for 6 years. Every week they ran an ad in the classifieds under the wanted section looking for used propane tanks to buy. They maybe got 1-5 calls a year with people wanting to sell tanks.
> 
> But, for less than $5 a week their ad was always in the paper and I had several people tell me that had just moved in the country that they seen that ad in the paper, seen it was from a propane company, and called the company up to see about propane delivery.
> 
> ...


Great tip - and a good example of Guerilla Marketing.


----------

